# Etowah river in Canton



## ChristopherA.King (May 19, 2017)

Everyday I pass over the river on what turns into Main Street in Canton. I have never seen anyone fishing this section. Does anyone know why not? I'm sure there are fish there. Just curious as to maybe if anyone knows what the river is like in that area. I think they have put a boat launch at the new Etowah river park and was thinking maybe giving it a try.


----------



## Glenn (May 20, 2017)

I think about it as well...

And yes there is a canoe/kayak launch at the river park.


----------



## Coenen (May 21, 2017)

For some reason a lot of folks look at smaller flowing water and just assume that there are no fish in it. Go figure. Nothing to it, but to do it, as they say.


----------



## hopper (Jun 22, 2017)

Did you ever try it ?? Just got a old oldtown flat back and wondering the samething. Heard people catch pretty good catfish from kelly bridge to canton.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jun 23, 2017)

Nope never could find anyone to hook up with and go


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jun 23, 2017)

Talked to a guy last year that fished the Etowah in Canton. He said there are stripped bass, large mouth, catfish, trout in their.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 23, 2017)

There is some good fishing in that area but access is difficult. There is a shoal just below there so coming up river is not an option. Back in the day, there were several access points to that area. I do not know of any today. You might be able to put in up river somewhere and float down.


----------



## JMB (Jun 28, 2017)

I grew up in the area and yes, it has stripers and bass; some really big stripers up there. Just be careful with a kayak. Over the years, that river has claimed a few lives. Lots of sweepers and underwater snags. Dirty water plus a  strong current can be dangerous.


----------

